
The world's live Q&A app - vectrapp15
http://www.vectrapp.com
======
gregmac
So this is essentially a 1-1 chat app that connects an "expert in any desired
field". Self-described as "real-time wikipedia".

One thing I find annoying right off the bat is that this is an app only:
there's no web version.

If you did want to actually spend your time answering questions, you'd be
forced to do it on your phone instead of something with a full keyboard,
screen real-estate and multi-tasking.

I'm not sure how they find experts (seems like they'd just be normal users who
happen to get high ratings), but I wonder how they plan to prevent burn-out?

I know I am not alone in hating answering the same questions over and over. I
actually make a very conscious effort at work to answer questions people ask
me by updating our documentation (tickets, wiki pages or source) whenever I
possibly can, even if they send a 1-1 chat message. It takes more time than
answering directly, but it takes less time than providing that same answer a
second time.

In fact, you see on communities like StackOverflow that some people seem to
almost delight in closing questions after they've hunted down the duplicate.

So that seems to me to be a big barrier to sustainability. Enough user volume
and churn is probably the only way to combat this -- keep bringing in fresh
people willing to answer the same questions -- but that can only go so far.

